# Underwater cutting and welding book



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

http://www.sendspace.com/file/ih40ez
مهم جدا


----------



## m10_hassan (21 أغسطس 2006)

بصراحة انا مش عارف أقولك اية.....
الف شكر يا هندسة على مجهودك الضخم فى المنتدى
اخوك مهندس محمد رمضان
مهندس فلزات 2000


----------



## البرنس_2010 (17 يناير 2007)

الملف غير موجود على هذا الرابط ارجو الإفادة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 يناير 2007)

مرحبااااااااااااااااااا بالجميع
و الرابط يعمل 100%


----------



## miniawyyy (22 فبراير 2007)

doesnt work


----------



## omelkorah (22 فبراير 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goodzeelaa (23 فبراير 2007)

doesnt work


----------



## مراقب (5 مارس 2007)

شكرا ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## moh_farouq (9 مارس 2007)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع بس الكتاب غير موجود فى الموقع هل من الممكن تجدد المكان شكرا


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (15 مايو 2007)

Sorry, the file you requested is not available


----------



## adham fahad (15 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## adham fahad (17 مايو 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل ويرجى اصلاحه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## prod_falcon (29 يوليو 2007)

اخى جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع المهم والمتميز ولكن الرابط فعلا لا يعمل ارجوا اعادة الرفع او الافادة وشكرا


----------



## prof mido (29 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
الرابط لا يعمل
نرجو الافاده


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (1 أغسطس 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل نرجوا تجديده​


----------



## Khalidmh (2 أغسطس 2007)

http://www.supsalv.org/pdf/cut_weld.pdf


----------



## حسين دراج (2 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا يا امير 
من زمان عايزين هيك معلومه وخاصة ان مركزنا يدرب اللحام الغزي والكهربائي وتفصيل الانابيب
والله يعطيك الصحة


----------



## الرسام888 (2 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## الرسام888 (2 أغسطس 2007)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## prod_falcon (2 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى


----------



## aircraft (8 أغسطس 2007)

يااخى الله يجزيك كل خير ويسهلك التعامل مع المسؤولين على الرسالة


----------



## حسين دراج (9 أغسطس 2007)

هل يحتاج من يتدرب على اللحام بالماء الحصول على رخصة غطس؟ 
وهل ينفع اللحام بالماء في ورشة او مكان عمل تفصيل الانابيب ومن ثم انزال القطعة الملحومة للماء؟
والف تحية 
والسلام


----------

